# Powder Coating



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am wanting to see what you guys have experienced, not just opinions because you heard it is or isn't good from your buddie's cousin's uncle. 
I am on the fence about having the aluminum on my skiff powder coated. I have seen some great powder coat jobs that look great after several years and also seen some crappy jobs that bubble and flake in less than a year. I like the look but don't want issues in the future.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I powdercoat all my multipiece wheels for street and track, they hold up well when done right and I imagine they see more abuse than a platform. 
Prep is huge like in most things, taking it to someone who isn't going to take the time isn't going to work out well. If done correctly it's very robust but definitely won't hold up like bare aluminum will imo


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Once it starts to chip there is no going back and its an eye sore. Thats the only negative I see. I would be more interested in line-x for maintenance.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Buddy of mine can't remember which line-x or rhino Lined his platform 4 years ago holds strong but obviously will fade over time! I had my casting and poking powdercoated a year ago no issues I believe the kicker is to meticulously wash and dry it after using the boat! And also someone who knows what they're doing is a plus! Prep is key!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My friends sea hunt had factory white powder coating. The powder coat was chipped off all of the base plates for the t top. 

My dads hewes has a factory black poling platform and grab handles. It has no issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good enough to make my decision, I am going with the aluminum clear coat my buddy does. It's a chemical bond with the aluminum and makes an absolutely clear coating on the aluminum that keeps it looking new and will not chip off and cause underlying corrosion. We used to use it to coat tuna towers and outriggers on marlin boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Out of all the powder coat I have seen on boats used in saltwater I bet 90% of them had bubbles around the welds and where fasteners or holes were due to corrosion. It's like a cancer, no way to cure it and it just spreads.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have it and love it. Had it on my last boat too with no signs of bubbling. If it chips I touch it up with car touch up pen and never spreads


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A big no to powder coating.

What is "aluminum" clear coat?

Just clear coat?


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Powder Coat will get cancer sooner or later. If the prep is not done perfect it will be sooner. 
It looks great until the cancer starts. 
Even million dollar rigs with powder coat have the same problems.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> A big no to powder coating.
> 
> What is "aluminum" clear coat?
> 
> Just clear coat?


It is some high dollar chemical that cost over $2000 a gallon. You prep the aluminum by rubbing 3M compound on all the aluminum and washing with distilled water and letting dry completely then you rub a rag dipped in the clear coat on the aluminum and it creates a ceramic-like clear finish on the aluminum that is impervious to chipping and scratching. We used to do it on marlin towers and outriggers so they would not get the white oxidation and pitting you see on older aluminum work. I have seen it several years later and it is the real deal. My buddy still does it so I am going to get some and coat my casting platform, console rod holders, poling platform and trailer.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is some high dollar chemical that cost over $2000 a gallon. You prep the aluminum by rubbing 3M compound on all the aluminum and washing with distilled water and letting dry completely then you rub a rag dipped in the clear coat on the aluminum and it creates a ceramic-like clear finish on the aluminum that is impervious to chipping and scratching. We used to do it on marlin towers and outriggers so they would not get the white oxidation and pitting you see on older aluminum work. I have seen it several years later and it is the real deal. My buddy still does it so I am going to get some and coat my casting platform, console rod holders, poling platform and trailer.


$2000/gal.?????? 
Do you have a name for it?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am wanting to see what you guys have experienced, not just opinions because you heard it is or isn't good from your buddie's cousin's uncle.
> I am on the fence about having the aluminum on my skiff powder coated. I have seen some great powder coat jobs that look great after several years and also seen some crappy jobs that bubble and flake in less than a year. I like the look but don't want issues in the future.


As Texans, we are fortunate to have some really high quality industrial powder coating shops around Houston (mostly south of town). I have found that if you are going with standard gloss black, the industrial facilities do some nice coating for great prices. These guys are used to doing heavy coating with nice material to meets the specifications required for plant equipment and oil field tools. I've had everything from motorcycle parts to marine aluminum thrown in the industrial production lines, and it all turned out to be really durable and nice finish. That's my experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> $2000/gal.??????
> Do you have a name for it?


At the time it was Snake Oil...ironic I know. 
I will find out what it really is but I know it's great.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have black powder coating on my B2. 11 years old and still looks good. Tiny bit where fasteners are. Cleaned up and touched up with mercury black outboard paint. Done right it holds up well.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Powder coating all depends on the prep and applicator, I had mine done by ECC years ago and still looks new with no chips. If I did it again, I would go the Linex route.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Powder coat

Prep is key - chemical etch prime

Nicks and scratches cause problems - moisture will get under the coating and it starts to pop off

Me - I like anodized aluminum 

No powder coat for me


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

predacious said:


> Powder coat
> 
> Prep is key - chemical etch prime
> 
> ...


Yessir, I have opted for no powdercoat , just clear coating the aluminum.


----------

